# Layla, Puppy Watch has started



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Layla's temp was down this morning and she just started digging and looking for a place to nest. Also peeing small amounts and squatting a lot.
Keep her in your thoughts and prayers for safe delivery and (all white puppies.) Pictures can not make you preggers Bron, so no Pits for her. LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG.....prayers for Layla that she is having small white dogs and she has an easy birth. Please keep us posted!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well , so far its a smal brown puppy 4 oz and one big black puppy 6 oz. and both boys. Yikes...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie - I was just thinking about Layla earlier today and wondering if she was in labor yet. Saying prayers -- keep us updated on how she does.

Wonder who mated her. These will definitely be "mutts" -- but maybe we can say that they're a new "designer dog".


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers that everything goes well for her and her pups.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Vibes and prayers that the birthing goes well. {{{{Layla, her pups and her team}}}}

And I prefer the terms "cute, sweet and lively mixed breed puppies" over "mutts".  Hopefully they will get what appears to be their mom's sweet personality.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edie - I was just thinking about Layla earlier today and wondering if she was in labor yet. Saying prayers -- keep us updated on how she does.
> 
> Wonder who mated her. These will definitely be "mutts" -- but maybe we can say that they're a new "designer dog".


That's a good idea! How about Malti-bulls? Pit-ese? Phavanese? Hehe. They will be like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope she continues to have a safe and quick delivery! How big is the average well-bred Maltese puppy when born? A 6oz puppy seems pretty large to me! A brown one and a black one...hmm...could be mixed with nearly anything!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We now have two brown males, one black male and a black and white female. One more to go and I hope its a girl .


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Almost there, Layla! Malti-bulls LOL Celeta


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Maltiyourguessisasgoodasmine


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That sounds VERY expensive.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww how exciting! I wonder who their daddy is...I Hope sweet Layla is doing good.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That last one always takes much longer to be born. Nothing behind it pushing down the birth canal -- and the Mom is EXHAUSTED.

Maybe we should all this the Jelly Beans Litter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Maltiyourguessisasgoodasmine


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I think it was a DeadbeatDadese:angry: Any sign of the last wee one? That poor mom. She must be exhausted. Glad she's in such good hands. After this she'll be walking with crossed legs just to make sure, until the spay.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Maltiyourguessisasgoodasmine





StevieB said:


> That sounds VERY expensive.


:HistericalSmiley: LOL... or they can be called "rare brown and black purebred maltese" hahaha- anyone whose seen craiglist ads can attest to seeing that label!

Good luck to the the mom and new pups- thank you to the team taking care of them


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here they are. Not sure what the last baby is but its not a purebred Maltese. Hope this picture comes through. It was pretty large. If it doesnt would then will send some in the monring. This litter looks so strange with a Maltese Mom. She looks like she will be a good mom though.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a lovely bunch. Let the voting begin on who the dad or dads are. I think a DNA test might be in order. LOL


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Black and white might be MaltedBostonTerrier. 
Brown could be MaltiChi, just based on the coat, and the tan/cream, maybe also MaltiChi or MaltiHuahua? 

I hope they all thrive and we get to see more of them as they grow! 

And Layla looks like motherhood of her patchwork litter suits her. :wub:

Congrats to Layla and to her "staff" :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats to Layla and thanks to the wonderful humans who saved her and helped her puppies into the world! Whatever breeds these puppies have in them, I hope they do well and I know they will be placed in wonderful homes!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I am so glad the delivery went well. She looks like she is going to be a good mother.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that everything went well for Layla and her little (who knows what they are?) puppies. They are truly adorable and eventually it will become apparent what they might be. As long as they and Layla stay healthy, that is what matters.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations Mama! Your babies are adorable!! I know every mom thinks their kids are the cutest!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad to see that all went well with the delivery. Hope momma gets plenty of rest now, poor baby.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad Layla and the pups are okay. But looks like the dad was a lot bigger than her...poor little girl. Happy she is safe now and the hardest part is over for her. Praying she gets to live the rest of her life in love and happiness. She looks like such a sweet girl.

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just talked to Judy and all the puppies but the smallest male are doing great. He is in his own bed now with heating pad and being supplimented.
Will have some new pictures later today, I hope. Judy needs some rest, after being up and down most of the night.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that the delivery went well. And yes, I know that Judy must be exhausted -- I do remember all of this from when I was breeding the Lhasas. 

Layla does look like she's a good Mom. I'm so glad that AMA was able to Rescue her and help her whelp the litter. I can't imagine what would have happened if she had been left in the parking lot.

Sending prayers for the wee little boy. It will be interesting to see what they look like when they grow up.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

My 7-year-old nephew in Australia has been following Layla's story. I introduced him to Layla over skype when she spent the night with me. After he saw the pups he told his mama that he wants to adopt the two brindle boys and call them Rocko and Wombat. Don't think he understands just how expensive that transportation would be.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wont Auntee Bron pay their way?? LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> My 7-year-old nephew in Australia has been following Layla's story. I introduced him to Layla over skype when she spent the night with me. After he saw the pups he told his mama that he wants to adopt the two brindle boys and call them Rocko and Wombat. Don't think he understands just how expensive that transportation would be.


You could hand deliver them and visit family, Bron :chili: Or maybe he can adopt similar pups in Australia. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Phew, its over! Congrats to everyone. They look pitbullish to me, yipes! JK, I think.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Monkey and Sugar from Australia*

I like to call this their Top Gun photo (Maverick and Iceman.) My beloved mutleys Monkey and Sugar made the trip with me from Australia - they are now 14 and 15. A special crate had to be built to Qantas specifications. They had to undergo a series of expensive rabies shots and platelet tests before they left because there is no rabies in Australia and they charged whatever they **** well pleased. You needed to use a special shipping company to handle the 'live export.' It cost around $4000 all in. A quarantine official picked them up in Melbourne the day before the flight so they could be observed overnight. I flew on the 13 hour flight with them, never seeing them. You can't drug them because they can't be monitored inflight. I picked them up at a special import dock at LAX and took them outside. Monkey held up traffic because she stopped in the middle of the road to do the longest pee ever - very well crate trained. For a while they would get a little spooked every time they heard a plane but they did just fine. They are with me, and that's all that matters. I started volunteering in Maltese rescue because I thought Sugar (white one) was mostly Maltese and she has always been an incredibly smart, well behaved dog. DNA test came back recently and not one scrap of Maltese. Monkey, the grey and white turns out to have predominantly Maltese and some Mini Schnauzer - and she is one handful. Go figure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I like to call this their Top Gun photo (Maverick and Iceman.) My beloved mutleys Monkey and Sugar made the trip with me from Australia - they are now 14 and 15. A special crate had to be built to Qantas specifications. They had to undergo a series of expensive rabies shots and platelet tests before they left because there is no rabies in Australia and they charged whatever they **** well pleased. You needed to use a special shipping company to handle the 'live export.' It cost around $4000 all in. A quarantine official picked them up in Melbourne the day before the flight so they could be observed overnight. I flew on the 13 hour flight with them, never seeing them. You can't drug them because they can't be monitored inflight. I picked them up at a special import dock at LAX and took them outside. Monkey held up traffic because she stopped in the middle of the road to do the longest pee ever - very well crate trained. For a while they would get a little spooked every time they heard a plane but they did just fine. They are with me, and that's all that matters. I started volunteering in Maltese rescue because I thought Sugar (white one) was mostly Maltese and she has always been an incredibly smart, well behaved dog. DNA test came back recently and not one scrap of Maltese. Monkey, the grey and white turns out to have predominantly Maltese and some Mini Schnauzer - and she is one handful. Go figure.


So maybe you won't be shipping them. :w00t::w00t: Wowza - that's a huge amount of money and stress!!! But so well worth it in the end to bring Sugar and Monkey with you. :wub: I cannot believe that Sugar doesn't have any Maltese in her. :blink: Maybe I don't believe those tests now. She looks so totally Malt. What did it say she is??


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

smlcm said:


> I like to call this their Top Gun photo (Maverick and Iceman.) My beloved mutleys Monkey and Sugar made the trip with me from Australia - they are now 14 and 15. A special crate had to be built to Qantas specifications. They had to undergo a series of expensive rabies shots and platelet tests before they left because there is no rabies in Australia and they charged whatever they **** well pleased. You needed to use a special shipping company to handle the 'live export.' It cost around $4000 all in. A quarantine official picked them up in Melbourne the day before the flight so they could be observed overnight. I flew on the 13 hour flight with them, never seeing them. You can't drug them because they can't be monitored inflight. I picked them up at a special import dock at LAX and took them outside. Monkey held up traffic because she stopped in the middle of the road to do the longest pee ever - very well crate trained. For a while they would get a little spooked every time they heard a plane but they did just fine. They are with me, and that's all that matters. I started volunteering in Maltese rescue because I thought Sugar (white one) was mostly Maltese and she has always been an incredibly smart, well behaved dog. DNA test came back recently and not one scrap of Maltese. Monkey, the grey and white turns out to have predominantly Maltese and some Mini Schnauzer - and she is one handful. Go figure.


I went to bed early last night and just look at all the excitement I missed! I love puppies! Maybe the black/white is a border collie. My Madison acts like a border collie, because she rounds us all up and lets us know exactly what we're supposed to be doing and when.

Monkey and Sugar are adorable! I love their sweet little faces.

I look forward to watching Layla's puppies grow in the new few weeks. By the way - love the name Layla - that's my granddaughter's name! I always think of Eric Clapton when I hear it.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I cannot believe that Sugar doesn't have any Maltese in her. :blink: Maybe I don't believe those tests now. She looks so totally Malt. What did it say she is??[/QUOTE]
Sugar is: On one side fully Bichon Frise and the other is Lhasa with one great grandparent on the Lhasa side mated to a Nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever. She has always loved retrieving sticks in the ocean and swimming so I am not surprised by the retriever part. They should make her a breed because she is the most awesome dog with the heart of a lion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're adorable and Layla looks like she's going to be a great mommy. Well I always said mine have the heart of a pitbull in a tiny body... they sure think nothing of confronting a big dog...ready to kick bum!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Might be some Havanese maybe? I've seen some Havanese go from 9- 20 pounds...
Whatever they are,they're "cuterthanthedickens".

We can call them Cuterthanthedickenses...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Whatever they are,they're "cuterthanthedickens".

We can call them Cuterthanthedickenses...[/QUOTE]
I am with you, Michelle. Whatever they are they are honorary Maltese and cute as mustard.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Edie this put a smile on my pathetic little face ~ :HistericalSmiley:

What a crew Layla has. God help her ~ :blink:

I'm so happy all is well with mom, and pups. Scary indeed.

You know me, and I must throw this in the "mix", I can't find a better example of ignorant ownership. 

Oh, and I will take a puppy ~ :wub:

God love them. They are precious souls.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont think anyone will believe us when we tell them they are half Maltese. It will be fun to see how they turn out at 12 weeks or 10 if they are pits and Judy will be driven out of her house with them. LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Could you imagine long coats on all of them,in all those colours.... could be interesting....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I dont think anyone will believe us when we tell them they are half Maltese. It will be fun to see how they turn out at 12 weeks or 10 *if they are pits and Judy will be driven out of her house* *with them.* LOL


LMFAO...I know Judy, and she will not take that well ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What a patchwork. Is it true there could be more than one father? Layla, you naughty girl.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

StevieB said:


> What a patchwork. Is it true there could be more than one father? Layla, you naughty girl.


In our mind, we always think of dogs as being one breed mixed with another breed, but the truth is, Layla is probably a mix and her fella a mix too - therefore you have a massive gene pool right there. Some genes sit idle for several generations and then whammy - out they come. It will always be a mystery.... unless we can see if the parking lot where she was found has surveillance video. See the dirty scoundrel coming out of the liquor store to defile our sweet Layla. 

Way too much TV.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be fun to have a DNA on one of these pups, just to see. Cant afford to test all .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> In our mind, we always think of dogs as being one breed mixed with another breed, but the truth is, Layla is probably a mix and her fella a mix too - therefore you have a massive gene pool right there. Some genes sit idle for several generations and then whammy - out they come. It will always be a mystery.... unless we can see *if the parking lot where she was found has surveillance video. See the dirty scoundrel coming out of the liquor store to defile our sweet Layla. *
> 
> *Way too much TV*.


I think we have the makings for a new CSI series here. Start dusting for paw prints. Or "Law and Order: SVU AND SUV" - which car were they dropped off from? :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan..... you have a great sense of humor....:HistericalSmiley:...........I love it. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Susan..... you have a great sense of humor....:HistericalSmiley:...........I love it. :aktion033:


Thanks, Barbara. I try


----------



## dixie7883 (Aug 21, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Could you imagine long coats on all of them,in all those colours.... could be interesting....


*Michelle, I thought the same thing, but they will be darling! Maybe like the Mi-Ki. *

*Loletta & Baby *


----------

